# Beech Mentor Hits Control tower.



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2011)

An accident that happen in my City some years ago, the 2 pilots didnt survive.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onIOoUB2zRg_


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very unfortunate. A rather common occurrence in formation flying... watching the formation leader.


----------



## treyzx10r (Feb 17, 2011)

yikes ! how tragic is that


----------



## N4521U (Feb 17, 2011)

This has happened to the Blue Angels as well. It's a real hazard. Unfortunate.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 17, 2011)

> Very unfortunate. A rather common occurrence in formation flying... watching the formation leader.



... and the formation leader screwing up badly in his calculation I guess


----------



## davparlr (Feb 21, 2011)

The whole flight of four Thunderbirds was lost in a similar manner, when lead was unable to complete a low altitude loop.


----------

